# 40g Or 50g



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

Lately ive been reading these threads about the ruby red spilo bread. Their colours are incredible and the word is they are aggressive and full of personality.

Ive been shopping around and ive found 2 great deals, either i go with a 40g breeder or a 50g 3'er. Can i get away with the 40g or should i go with the 50g?

I am planning on keeping the fish in there for a significant amount of time since i will be buying it from as at about 3" and their growth rate seems pretty slow


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Either one will be just fine.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

There is only a 2" difference in height between the 40 breeder and 50 gallon tanks... I'd stick with the 40 breeder.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If Its just the height differnece and the footprint is the same id just go with what ever setup looks nicer and is a better buy, A 50g has a larger water volume but a 40g is easier to filter so i dont think the 10g will make a real difference assuming the tanks have the same footprint, Assuming the tanks were similarly priced and in similar condition id go with the 50 just becasue its bigger but for a spilo either will be fine.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

yea that's what i was thinking, so ill probably end up grabbing the 40g if its cheaper, since im buying it used.

BTW joe ive followed your tank journals, they all look great, ill probably take the stand idea as well







and your 75g is awesome

If anyone has a ruby red spilo, feel free to talk about your fish or even post a pic. If i get the fish at about 4in how much can i expect it to grow in the first year? and would a power head be a good option?


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

50g







Even a paltry 10g more will help with water quality.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

there are a few good threads about the RRS if you take good care of it, it will grow a couple inches in the first year easy. i dont have a powerhead with mine but im sure he would love it. i have a lot of filtration so i dont really need one. he is also in a 4 foot tank.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks for all the feedback guys, its incredible how fast the response is in this forum!

I know that all fish have their own personalities but i really want a fish that will swim around and be a true looker, any other recommendations?

This is gonna be my first piranha, after wanting one for years! i was wondering, when it comes to taking care of piranhas do they all carry the same amount of care? or do certain types require more attention


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

all care is almost identical only hard part is knowing not to keep certain fish together.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

AS fan said:


> all care is almost identical only hard part is knowing not to keep certain fish together.


well i feel like im educated in that sense, so i don't think that will be a problem. I was wondering more about water params and actual tank care. How often should i be checking my water params, considering the tank will be cycled and im planning on using heavy filtration. Water changes roughly %10-20 a week


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its trial and error for water changes. depends on the fish how much you feed size of tank things like that. get a master test kit to make life easier fi you dont already have one. i keep my nitrates under 20 but most people say under 40 is ok too. when you get a idea of how fast your nitrates raise then you would not have to test the water as often. ammonia and nitrites should always be 0.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

AS fan said:


> its trial and error for water changes. depends on the fish how much you feed size of tank things like that. get a master test kit to make life easier fi you dont already have one. i keep my nitrates under 20 but most people say under 40 is ok too. when you get a idea of how fast your nitrates raise then you would not have to test the water as often. ammonia and nitrites should always be 0.


Yea i was planning on buying a master kit, ive heard good things about it. The routine seems pretty straight forward, its what i had in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no problem you got questions we got answers. if you give us a idea of what qualities you want in a fish we may be able to make some other recommendations if you like. we just need a idea of what your looking for. aggressiveness is hit or miss with any P so we just need a little bit more then that.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

The p that ive always found the best looking was the diamond rhom, for the longest time i had my mind set on a 75g set up with a black diamond preferably, but other serras would have been considered. Ive decided that cleaning and maintaining the 75g would have taken a little to much of my time and in the end i would have an unhappy fish and dirty tank.

So now im in the market for a smaller tank and of course different species of piranha due to the major downsize in tank, ive been reading a lot and checking out videos. My final plan for now is to have a 40g breeder set up kind of like JOE's, mild - high planted. The substrate will be white sand so im looking for a fish that will show good color with white sand. Other than that, i want a fish that will grow to about 6-7in and be active all over the tank, a "finger chaser" or aggressive fish would be preferred.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just because a tank is larger or the fish are larger does not mean it is more maintenance. larger fish eat less frequently so that reduces maintenance because you have more water and more filtration to keep up with their garbage. if you have a dream of a 75 i say do that when you can. i assure you if done right it wont be any more work then a RRS or a sanchezi. just will be more tank space and a larger P.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea see im gonna start off with a 40g and get used to plant care and such, but one day when i have the funds,time, and space i will more than likely get the 75g or 90g and the black diamond rhom.

As for filtration on the 40g, how many gallons should the filter support? 90-140? or should i have two smaller filters running together. I want to have overkill filtration but im not sure how i should do it


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

40 is on the smaller size for a tank so its hard to say. there is no going wrong really but i suggest a quality canister filter. the rating on the box or filter isnt always the best guideline. establish a budget and see what you can get in your range. if you get a hang on back filter you want one that flows more water then you would a canister filter because a canister filer can hold more biological filtration. ill let the pros chime in on filter choices.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

superbite said:


> all care is almost identical only hard part is knowing not to keep certain fish together.


well i feel like im educated in that sense, so i don't think that will be a problem. I was wondering more about water params and actual tank care. How often should i be checking my water params, considering the tank will be cycled and im planning on using heavy filtration. Water changes roughly %10-20 a week
[/quote]

Personally, I don't even bother with a waterchange less than 25% at a time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

superbite said:


> Yea see im gonna start off with a 40g and get used to plant care and such, but one day when i have the funds,time, and space i will more than likely get the 75g or 90g and the black diamond rhom.
> 
> As for filtration on the 40g, how many gallons should the filter support? 90-140? or should i have two smaller filters running together. I want to have overkill filtration but im not sure how i should do it


I wouldn't worry so much about the filter rating, those ratings that the manufacturers apply are really only accurate if you are talking about a lightly stocked community tank of small fish.

I run an Eheim 2217 on my 40 breeder and I couldn't be happier with it, I have run a single 2217 on a 75 gallon as well and it did a fine job filtering, so it definitely handles the job on the 40 breeder.

I found one on Ebay for Dolphinswin last week for around $139 shipped and they come with all the media you'll need.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For filtration id say get an eheim 2217 cannister. it will be plenty for a solo serra plus you could use it on a 75g if you wanted to upgrade and mayby just add some hob.

Id do an eheim 2217 and mayby a hydor k4 for a powerhead, You can sometimes find some mean sanchezis that would be great for that tank but it all depends on the individual fish. If you want a finger chaser i suggest you buy a proven finger chaser from somebody or a lfs where you can see it first. Where are you from? If your in Toronto you can usually find finger chasers for sale.

If you want a medium to high light planted tank id suggest you get an actual plant substrate like eco complete or a fien gravel as sand is fine for hardy and less demanding plants but if you want a higher light setup sand could be a limiting factor in the tanks appearance. Some people will use a plant substrate where they want plants then do sand where they dont want it bare and just divide it with some rocks or wood so it looks like its a sandy bottom but in reality the plants are in good substrate. If you dont know what im saying i can find a pic of what i mean.

Careful about going too high of light or you will get excess algae and may have to use pressurized co2 which is an added cost


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks! do you know roughly how long the media that comes with it will last? how frequently should i be cleaning the media if i was using the eheim 2215 or 2217?


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

would a eheim classic 2215 be sufficient for a 40-50g tank?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

superbite said:


> thanks! do you know roughly how long the media that comes with it will last? how frequently should i be cleaning the media if i was using the eheim 2215 or 2217?


 I got my eheim over a year ago (mayby even two) and i havnt replaced any media. All i did was throw the sponge out after a couple months. The bio and mech media will be good for years. They only media you have to replace is chemical and fine mech like filter floss.

Eheim 2215 will be fien for a 40-50g but if the price difference isnt much id just go larger for more mdia capacity and gph


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

i have the chance to pick up an eheim 2215 in the box never used for $80 with all the media and quick connectors, thats the only reason im considering it, or else i would go with the 2217, but i cant seem to find it anywhere for under 140 and its used

does anyone know what company that sells aquarium equip and offers good prices and low or free shipping costs to canada?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I just bought a 2217 on ebay brand new for 130 i think??? Check ebay.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

joedizzle just bought 2 eheim 2217 i think from ebaby but im not sure about shipping to canada. Big als does free shripping over 35$ but it would cost you like 200$ so getting one from the states could be an option but the 2215 should be fine but if you arnt in a rush i would just check to see where else you can find them.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

ive found a great deal on a 37g tank with all accessories for only $80! but i just checked the dimensions and it seems so much smaller than the 40g breeder! wtf?

Should i get it?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

the breeder tanks have more floor space so its better to house a P for longer times. i suggest sticking with a breeder between those options.


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

sorry guys, false call.. the measurements prove to be a 29g but he has it advertised as a 40g..


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

i have a chance to get a great deal on a jager heater brand new, but its a 250w thats rated for 90g and seems quite large.. should i pick it up? or look for a smaller one like 150-200w


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

why not pick it up? The bigger heater the less work its going to be doing to keep up...


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

i was also wondering, if i buy a 2-3" RRS from aquascape, are shipping costs expensive to ontario canada? and what if the fish dies? it is an expensive fish


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

So im set on getting my 50g tank, and ive found a few sellers online selling some used tanks.. i came across this one that has the dimensions i want 36 x 18 x 18, but he states that he used it for reptiles, and can still hold water. I know the main difference is the thickness of the glass, but im not experienced with this.

Could you tell by the pic below?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=233789658


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It doesn't have a center brace so I honestly would not use it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

superbite said:


> i have a chance to get a great deal on a jager heater brand new, but its a 250w thats rated for 90g and seems quite large.. should i pick it up? or look for a smaller one like 150-200w


 personally i wouldn't buy a heater used


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

superbite said:


> So im set on getting my 50g tank, and ive found a few sellers online selling some used tanks.. i came across this one that has the dimensions i want 36 x 18 x 18, but he states that he used it for reptiles, and can still hold water. I know the main difference is the thickness of the glass, but im not experienced with this.
> 
> Could you tell by the pic below?
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=233789658


From the pic the tank appears to be a Zilla type tank with a sliding lid (guessing this as I think i see a lock tab at the front).

If it is a sliding lid then it won't hold water.

IMO it looks like a reptile tank not an aqurium as aquariums usually have thicker rims and deffinitly wouldnt have a one piece sliding wire lid on them.


----------



## gavinol (Aug 18, 2010)

i think 50g is much batter than all..


----------

